# Pneumatics contest for Evilusions



## gadget-evilusions

Alright, here goes.

I am going to run a contest. I want to come out with about 10 more small inexpensive prop mechanisms for all the home haunters, of which I am one. But I want ideas specifically from the types of people that would buy them. So, give me your ideas. If I put it in the product line for next year. I will give you one. FOR FREE! If I don't use your idea, sorry, you don't get anything but a "Thanks for trying."


----------



## bourno

Ah, was hoping for a contest on building the wildest, craziest pneumatic prop so I could have a reason to upstage my pneumatic horse 

Ok, back to you. I don't know if anyone has nice small scissor mechanism to say put a wighead and mask on it to pop out from in between bushes


----------



## DarkShadows

Mini Scissor Mech! I built one last year out of 3/4 square tubing to shoot a rubber skelle out of a half burried coffin and it works good, I still have to tweak it a little more tho on the cylinder mount.

Or how about a wall banger? You mount it on a wall and it bangs a skele back and forth about 5-6 inches...

Thats all I could come up with..lol those are the mechanism I made and am working on right now for my haunt.

Edit... And as bourno said, I thought it would be a contest to make a prop. That would of made me finish my wall banger this week lol


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Well, it would be even better if you made a mech who's basic concept I used next year in a production product. Then, I would buy the initally built one off of you, and then give you one of the production models next season. 

Bourno, What could top that horse, geez. That thing is great.


----------



## bourno

gadget-evilusions said:


> Bourno, What could top that horse, geez. That thing is great.


LOL, wait and see. It may not get done this year, but am getting parts in to make a walking, able to turn wolf and would like it to transform into a standing werewolf. I think the latter part was doable for a static wolf, but not sure since I decided it has to be a 4 legged walker too.

Another idea, a pair of hands that come out from under some ummm bushes again  but with finger to thumb grasping action after they are revealed.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

sounds like an awesome wolf. 


I actually like that idea for the hands. I already thought of an idea on how to do it and make it safe. Thanks.


----------



## Revenant

I envision a human prop with an expression of agony on its face, twitching and convulsing... then the face splits open and a screaming skull shoots forward AAAAAAHHHHHH!!! 

So... the mechanism I'm thinking of is a door -- maybe 3-lobed -- that opens and a ram or scissor mechanism extends out of it. People could install it in a head or a chest for that "Alien" thing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How about something simple like a box or coffin that can can be placed on the ground and using a motion trigger, two arms can shoot out independent of each other (left, right, left, right) with a wicked soundtrack suggested with the prop. That way it looks as if someone has either been buried alive, or a zombie trying desperately to get out. Then the arms recede and reset for the next trigger.

I'm guessing a see-saw mech? Level when no arms are shown?

Maybe a double action cylinder on one side to make the arms pop? I'm no pneumatic expert, but it sounds feasible to me.


----------



## Troy

How about a simple 4 bar mechanism to lift a light weight skelly/prop over a fence, could even use it on a deck and let it launch over the deck fence.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Make a mini hopper. One like on the octopus at frightparts. Make it small so we can throw it under body parts and other critters. That would be coool...


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Troy said:


> How about a simple 4 bar mechanism to lift a light weight skelly/prop over a fence, could even use it on a deck and let it launch over the deck fence.


good idea. I don't think there is one out there right now with that far of a throw I might just do that.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

tonguesandwich said:


> Make a mini hopper. One like on the octopus at frightparts. Make it small so we can throw it under body parts and other critters. That would be coool...


good idea also. I will have to play around with that one.


----------



## Lotus

ooooooo mini hopper


----------



## gadget-evilusions

.


----------



## Lotus

oooooooo like the one that scarefx has


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Lotus said:


> oooooooo like the one that scarefx has


I wish i could see youtube videos here at work.


----------



## Lotus

I would go insane if I could not watch Youtube at work but I can since I am an Admin = )


----------



## Lotus

I would love to see a pneumatic drop panel


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Lotus said:


> I would love to see a pneumatic drop panel


those definetly already exist, so I would not be doing one of those.


----------



## Lotus

gadget-evilusions said:


> those definetly already exist, so I would not be doing one of those.


Yup just cost to much


----------



## dynoflyer

I'd love to see a medium to small mechanism to animate a gargoyle to rise up, spread it's wings (maybe even slowly flap it's wings) and blow fog out it's mouth. If I win (LOL) I'll even buy a second one I'm thinking about new cemetery fence columns for my haunt entrance.


----------



## Lotus

I have been working on designing a 55 steel drum that is like a transformer the lid stays on the monster head, but the sides spread open to show the arms and the monster stands up. so when its not active its 34.5" high when activated its 72" high, Ill try to scan my drawings, working on an animated 3d model of it too <3 having nothing to do at work


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Lotus said:


> Yup just cost to much


True. I will look at it. If I can come up with a way to make them for significantly less expensive to make them affordable for home haunters, I will try.


----------



## Lotus

like that, but I need to add alot more details to it


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Did'ja see my idea? huh? huh? Did'ja???? :googly:


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Sickie Ickie said:


> Did'ja see my idea? huh? huh? Did'ja???? :googly:


Yes I did. Not bad. i will think about it in conjunction with bournos grabbing hand idea.

Thanks Sickie


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yay!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

When does this contest end? I was planning on making a "monster under the bed" prop where a child's bed would bounce up and down in a random fashion. I bought a 2 channel controller from you at MHC just for this prop, but I won't get to start building it for another couple of weeks due to other projects.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

I guess it ends whenever I feel like it. I probabaly wont be making any of the new designs for this season however.


----------



## HalloweenFx

I like this prop http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/Gizmos/LurchMech.asp
but my real idea is why not make dvds to show howto make the popups step by step


----------



## gadget-evilusions

HalloweenFx said:


> I like this prop http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/Gizmos/LurchMech.asp
> but my real idea is why not make dvds to show howto make the popups step by step


Honestly, If I made dvds showing people how to make the mechanisms I build, I would put my self out of business. Also, to build the mechanisms the way I do, you would need a milling machine and lathe, and most people buying the dvd's wouldn't have the correct tools.

Also, unfortunately I can't consider that mechanism because it's already made by another vendor in the industry.

Thanks


----------



## Daphne

A DVD wouldn't help me at all, I would never attempt to build something like this for fear of injuring someone (probably me). If it weren't for people like Brian, some of us would never be able to have pneumatic props at all ha, ha!


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Daphne said:


> A DVD wouldn't help me at all, I would never attempt to build something like this for fear of injuring someone (probably me). If it weren't for people like Brian, some of us would never be able to have pneumatic props at all ha, ha!


I try Daphne. Now where did I put that werewolf..........


----------



## Daphne

Brian, don't you dare lose the plans for my werewolf ha, ha! 

Hey that's it. I have an inexpensive pneumatic suggestion for the contest! Make him shake his head back and forth. I'm sure everyone needs a prop to do that he, he.


----------



## Revenant

Okay, a simplification of my first idea. just something that "opens up"... like the creature's mouth in Predator, or the monster-dog's head in The Thing. You know, where there's like 4 or more armatures that blossom outward, that some sort of flexible skin could be put around them so that a section of the prop opens up outward... is this making any sense?


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Makes sense. I will write that one down and see what i can do with it,


----------



## tonguesandwich

How about a brain pop up? Have the brain pop out of the skull... could also have H2O shoot out,


----------



## shadowopal

Hey Brian,

How about a set of large wearable costume wings that open and close via small pistons? I'm actually trying to figure that one out myself right now.
1) the mechanism and
2) how to efficiently provide the air without an airline dragging (portable air tank or the like. Just not sure how many fires I could get out of it.)


----------



## gadget-evilusions

This one I have actually been thinking about. I have been getting a lot of requests to do actor pneumatics, portable on person air cannons, etc. This might be one I look into more this off season.


----------



## Daphne

I like the idea of having a static prop open and flap it's wings.


----------



## dflowers2

Brian,

For the larger wearable applications you may wanna look for adapting fire department breathing apparatus called SCBA. We use them for entering burning buildings, but I am sure you could make good use of composite air tanks with 4500 psi in them attached to back pack type frames. Obviously these systems will take a beating. Your best bet would be to find used ones for sale. Since you would not be interested in the breathing portion, you could purchase different brands of bottles and frames/harnesses. The problem the end user would have is filling them. Not sure how you would over come that except that you could include an adapter that would allow them to get them filled at a dive shop if the dive shop has the ability to fill it to capacity. Then again, you may not even need to fill a 4500 psi bottle to capacity for the application you would be using it for. People would also need to remember that they would have to get the bottles hydro tested periodically or they could not get them filled. These bottles are a lot lighter than dive bottles. Just a thought.

Dorian


----------



## Daphne

Is it possible to trade the bottles out at a gas shop for pre-tested already filled ones? I use a CO2 tank on my main aquarium and just take it to Air Gas and trade it out like they do at Home Depot with propane tanks.


----------



## dflowers2

Probably not due to the fact that they are typically used for breathing air. In order to be considered breathing air the air has to be purified to class D for fire fighting and class E for SCUBA. I would think that you more than likely would have to have them filled at a fire station or a dive shop. You could check with your air gas distributor and see if they could provide you with high pressure non-purified air via a CGA 347 fitting. The CGA 347 is the standard fitting that is on a SCBA.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

dflowers said:


> Brian,
> 
> For the larger wearable applications you may wanna look for adapting fire department breathing apparatus called SCBA. We use them for entering burning buildings, but I am sure you could make good use of composite air tanks with 4500 psi in them attached to back pack type frames. Obviously these systems will take a beating. Your best bet would be to find used ones for sale. Since you would not be interested in the breathing portion, you could purchase different brands of bottles and frames/harnesses. The problem the end user would have is filling them. Not sure how you would over come that except that you could include an adapter that would allow them to get them filled at a dive shop if the dive shop has the ability to fill it to capacity. Then again, you may not even need to fill a 4500 psi bottle to capacity for the application you would be using it for. People would also need to remember that they would have to get the bottles hydro tested periodically or they could not get them filled. These bottles are a lot lighter than dive bottles. Just a thought.
> 
> Dorian


to make it the easiest, if I actually sold some of the actor based pneumatics I have already made, I actually use 4500psi paintball tanks. the tanks are fairly inexpensive and anyone can get them filled for about $10. they are good for 5 years, and when they expire, you can buy a new one for around $150. But thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Death Wraith

How about a rig for use in an electric chair prop that violent shakes a body as it's shocked? Along similar lines how about one for an exorcist type scare that throws a body back and forth on a bed? Violent motion....


----------



## dflowers2

WOW, $150 thats $30.00 per year. If you can fill a paintball tank to 4500 psi, then I am positive you could fill the SCBA cylinders. They would just hold more cubic feet. The only thing i think you would have to do is make up an adapter to go from whatever fitting the paintballers use to the SCBA fitting. You can have a SCBA cylinder hyrdo tested every five years for about $15-$20 instead of purchasing a new tank. SCBA cylinders can last for 15 years. Think about the cost savings. I did not know the paint ball cylinders went to 4500 psi.


----------



## TSquared

gadget-evilusions said:


> Alright, here goes.
> 
> I am going to run a contest. I want to come out with about 10 more small inexpensive prop mechanisms for all the home haunters, of which I am one. But I want ideas specifically from the types of people that would buy them. So, give me your ideas. If I put it in the product line for next year. I will give you one. FOR FREE! If I don't use your idea, sorry, you don't get anything but a "Thanks for trying."


See this link for an idea:

http://www.world-science.net/othernews/080521_microbot

How about some type of jumping mechanism. Screw in 3 or 4 of those yard dog anchors into the ground. Chains to the mechanism. When you touch it off, it jumps about a foot off the ground until it hits the chains and then falls back. Assuming you would have to use springs with pneumatic to reset.


----------



## Gory Corey

gadget-evilusions said:


> This one I have actually been thinking about. I have been getting a lot of requests to do actor pneumatics, portable on person air cannons, etc. This might be one I look into more this off season.


Ahem?....recall... I am busy patent filer....


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Ok Corey, no portable actor based pneumatics.


----------



## Gory Corey

You got pneumatics - pack on all the peeps you can.

Cannon on actors is still my baby - already provisionally filed.
The plans have been blueprinted and searched, lawyer is writing up the description for the formal patent (provisionals only give you so much time to file the real thing).

I need extra scratch for a new table saw and vacuum thermoformer to get production versions available.

Great idea for the contest tho.


----------



## davy2

*Prop Idea*

Hi, Brian
I know that barrel and box pop-ups exist, but what I would really like is a barrel popper with a head shaft that rotates quickly left and right, and then goes back down, or maybe even one with a set of the servo eyes included, that you could just throw a mask over...i.e.-a pop-up that looks around...or maybe just a mechanism to attach to the pop-up shaft with moving eyes, extending tongue, moving mouth, or whatever

that would be real cool


----------



## Ironman

There are loads of variations available, but some of the coolest wearable air cannons around are here:
http://www.aircannonsinc.com/customcannon.htm
Expensive as hell, but the designs are sweet.
And for wearable wings, I have various styles that we are introducing to the public next March. They will be available in both pneumatic and cable operated, and will be sized in an opening range of from 36" to 14'. Some of you may have gotten a sneak peek of these at Ironstock last June.


----------



## HauntCast

How about making a hand that pops out of a mail box or out of a box on a table like Thing?


----------



## gadget-evilusions

well, there are a few good ideas on this thread, I guess well see what I get around to building this winter. thanks everyone.


----------



## Revenant

TSquared said:


> How about some type of jumping mechanism. Screw in 3 or 4 of those yard dog anchors into the ground. Chains to the mechanism. When you touch it off, it jumps about a foot off the ground until it hits the chains and then falls back. Assuming you would have to use springs with pneumatic to reset.


Might work if the prop is small and lightweight and has a soft surface to land on, but jumping props don't last long.

I did a 5 week stint at an animatronics company last year and they had a WAY cool human size prop -- I think his name was chaos -- that had manacles on his wrists and he'd pull down on the chains which would lift him off the ground and land back on his feet. With the roaring/thumping soundtrack he was the very picture of monster rage, awesome looking. I told the designer that the video of him was really cool. He replied, "He's TOO cool. He breaks. A LOT."

Mind you, this was not a jerry-rigged home haunt outfit but a place that makes animations for amusement parks and year-round displays (I'm sure you've seen video of the Rock Monster at TransWorld). They make stuff designed to last and stay functional for a long time, and the abuse suffered by this thing repeatedly jumping and slamming to the ground just wore it out.


----------



## willise

This is what I did: a coffin pop out. The coffin sits vertical next to my door and the skeleton pops toward the TOT's. Very simple to make.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

I make something similar to that. It just travels a little farther. http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=22_181&products_id=1006

Nice coffin willise.


----------



## HauntCast

How about a device that drops down from a tree branch, high ceiling or roof. One of my first props worked on pulleys. It was a torso attached to to ropes that I would pull up and drop down (it would stop just above head height) on TOTs. It worked every year. It could even be a big spider. Possibly it could be a winch type device or a fishing rod type reel where you hit the button and it release the wire/rope and would then reel it back up again.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to bring this back to the top and try to get some more ideas. Remeber, I am looking for prop ideas that would be something you as a customer would want to buy.


----------



## Northern Touch

I agree with djchrisb Somthing that drops down is needed!!!! and there really isn't many out there...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I like the idea of the drop down, but there has to be an added feature. Too many drop downs exist in the novelty field at stores....

Now if there is a drop down that pinchs onto something and pulls it up, THAT is something worth exploring! Like a spider that grabs a head with it's legs after dropping down and pulls up to rip it off, or a giant demon hand that reaches down (or up) to grab and pull something back with it. Heck, it could use the same technology for a pop out elongated monster head that bites on something and pulls it back with it!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

Drop down?


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

Annnd I'm a moron. I thought drop panel.. not dropping down. I'll just go here in the corner and put the old garage of evil dunce cap on (again). Sorry for the off topic. Mods, clean up in aisle 1.


----------



## Troy

gadget-evilusions said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to bring this back to the top and try to get some more ideas. Remeber, I am looking for prop ideas that would be something you as a customer would want to buy.


I still think a 4 bar to lift a skelly over a fence would be cool.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Garage-Of-Evil said:


> Annnd I'm a moron. I thought drop panel.. not dropping down. I'll just go here in the corner and put the old garage of evil dunce cap on (again). Sorry for the off topic. Mods, clean up in aisle 1.


Nice prop though!


----------



## gadget-evilusions

Troy said:


> I still think a 4 bar to lift a skelly over a fence would be cool.


Hi Troy,

I actually already have 3 items that will do that depending on the size of the fence.

http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=180&products_id=38
http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=180&products_id=1053
http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=180&products_id=40


----------



## sneeky

I have a few ideas:
1) Simple TCT mechanism to simply bang trash can lid up and down. Products to include would be small bore cylinder with about a 6" stroke, solenoid valve, fittings, sensor and controller. I live in the suburbs of Los Angeles and everyone has the same large hinged lid trash can. I built and mounted one on my trash can in about an hour using a Prop-1, but your programmable timer would work too. This is also simple to package, ship and store and is surprisingly effective. For you everything is off of the shelf. The user just has to assemble and screw it to their trash can. I can provide a picture and possibly video of the item in action.

2) Pneumatic ground breaker kit. Again with a pneumatic cylinder, solenoid, fittings, controller and sensor. Add 5 pieces of aluminum angle 14" long (for the forearms, biceps and shoulder) 1 piece of aluminum 24" long for the ground piece, 6 hardware store gate type hinges, screws (could be self drilling and tapping), nuts, a bungee cord, and a head to mount on the shoulder. The cylinder mounts on arm between forearm and bicep and the bungee mounts similarly on the other. The user would provide the clothes. Again, simple to package, ship and store. Other than cutting the aluminum there is nothing but packaging for you. User provides the assembly. I built one last year but didn't finish in time for Halloween - I still don't have a head to mount on the shoulders. I can provide a crude drawing or picture.


----------

